# Trails, Flowtrails, AM-fähiges Gelände gesucht - Raum Usedom, OVP, NVP, ANK, NB



## 2wheelfun (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

suche auf Usedom u. im weiten Umfeld (bis ca 100km, also bis NB; auch Anklam, Greifswald, Wolgast, alles rundrum) Trails, Flow-Trails, meinetwegen bis hin zu Freeride-Charakter). Mir ist klar, dass wir weit ab von ernst zunehmenden Bergen sind. Im Grunde reicht schon ein kleiner Abschnitt, der dann auf jeden Fall mit hin-und her fahren abschüssige Segmente enthalten sollte, so dass dabei Fahr-/Trailspaß aufkommen kann. NB-Bikepark? ist namentlich bekannt.

Ich bin nicht an langen Touren á la Usedomer Küstenradweg interessiert. Das kann man ja mal an anderer Stelle bearbeiten, machen ja einige schon.

Also in erster Linie interessiert mich Usedom und nahe Umgebung - aber es kann ja mal alles aufgezählt werden.

Ich fahre gelegentlich mal zwischen Koserow und Kölpinsee, das Ganze hin und her, kreuz und quer. 
Selten gehts mal zw. Kölpinsee und Ückeritz, aber da sind einfach zu viele steile Aufstiege drin, für mich nicht so funny.

Gut wären auch Locations, wo man sich mit etwas Phantasie einen Rundkurs oder ähnliches zusammen basteln kann...

Danke für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Usedomer (8. Februar 2015)

So ein Single Trail durch die U-Berge basteln wäre schon nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,
hast du ne Vorstellung wo? Oder hast du schon was?


----------



## Spanieruse (20. Juni 2015)

moin,  ich wohn auch seit kurzem auf der schönen Insel und hab schon einige Erkundungen gestartet... mein Favorit in dieser Sache ist halt auch Spitze Streckelsberg und dann immer den äußersten Weg Richtung Kölpinsee.... aber der ist jetzt mit den ganzen Urlaubern kaum noch fahrbar.... richtig fun macht auch das Gebiet zwischen Zinnowitz und Karlshagen..... viele kleine Wege mit Wurzel,  kleinen Sprüngen und alles schön verzweigt... da hast du schnell beim querfeldein fahren 10km auf der Uhr und ab un an ca.  20m hohe Berge....


----------



## 2wheelfun (21. Juni 2015)

da müssten vor allem mal wieder die Äste weggeschnibbelt werden  ..also zwischen Streckelsberg und Kölpinsee
Und wenn du den normalen Radweg von Kölpinsee (Treppe) zurück Richtg Koserow runterfährst, kannst du untern rechts gleich nochmal mit voller Geschwindigkeit einen kleinen Sprung mitnehmen ..besser als nichts

Ansonsten versuchs mal vom Golm Richtung Ahlbeck oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Spanieruse (21. Juni 2015)

dahinten war ich noch nicht... hatte ich mir aber fest vorgenommen dieses jahr.... ..... da du auch geschrieben hattest wo eventuell n Rundkurs möglich ist.... viel mir echt nur zinnowitz Richtung trassenheide ein... ich mach mal n paar Fotos wenn ich ne runde dreh....


----------



## 2wheelfun (21. Juni 2015)

die Ecke mag ich mit´m Motorrad ;-) - da ist das Auf und Ab perfekt. Mit Motorrad endgeil - aber hier gehts ja um´s MTB ;-)


----------



## 2wheelfun (21. Juni 2015)

aber mach mal Pics - wer weiß ;-)


----------



## Spanieruse (21. Juni 2015)

so Feierabendrunde beendet.... paar Bilder hab ich gemacht... aber da dort eh unübersichtliches Gelände ist sieht man nicht so viel auf den fotos... aber für dich dann ja nix neues in der ecke.... ich bin ganz zufrieden weils direkt um die ecke ist....


----------



## Spanieruse (21. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## 2wheelfun (21. Juni 2015)

alles zw. Zinnowitz und Trassenheide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spanieruse (21. Juni 2015)

naja das zieht sich so bis karlshagen durch... mal besser mal schlechter... trassenheide nach karlshagen is n richtig geiler schmaler weg.... und zinnowitz nach trassenheide sind hohe anstiege mit kurzen knackigen abfahrten....


----------



## Usedomer (22. Juni 2015)

Sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## Spanieruse (22. Juni 2015)

ich fahr nachher eh noch ne runde... dann werd ich mal die gegend zwischen zinnowitz und zempin festhalten... da sind auch ecken die man dort nicht vermutet...


----------



## Spanieruse (22. Juni 2015)

Usedomer schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus


wo wir beim gut sind... wo is das auf deinem avatar bild???


----------



## 2wheelfun (22. Juni 2015)

falls du folgenden Teil noch nicht kennst ..Ziwitz Richtg Zempin ...bei der Einfahrt Campingplatz Zempin (Haupteinfahrt) (Kreisverkehr/Schnittstelle/Campingplatz/Usedom-Radweg ..da links den Berg am Kreis hoch schieben ..und oben auf dem "Kamm" weiter Richtg Zempin - kann man auch aus der Gegenrichtung fahren ...wenn´s gefällt


----------



## Usedomer (22. Juni 2015)

Spanieruse schrieb:


> wo wir beim gut sind... wo is das auf deinem avatar bild???


Ist nicht wirklich Mountainbike tauglich sondern nur für MX oder Quads. Am Achterwasser im südlichen Teil der Insel.

Der Inselnorden scheint ja einiges her zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Usedomer (22. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand eine GPS Datei zum nachgucken wo genau man Golm-Ahlbeck lang fährt? Einfach entlang der Grenze?


----------



## 2wheelfun (22. Juni 2015)

hab nichts GPSmäßiges 
...da sind zig Wege ...aber wenn man einsteigt, kann man sich bisschen an den selten vorkommenden Schildern im Wald orientieren, kleine grüne Schilder wo entweder Golm oder Ahlbeck je nach Richtg draufsteht. Einen Teil davon kann man am Wolgastsee vorbei radeln - natürlich in beiden Richtungen - das hilft evtl bei der Orientierung - das Ganze vorher mal auf ner Karte anschauen


----------



## Spanieruse (22. Juni 2015)

du meinst bestimmt hinter pudagla bei den kieskuhlen oder??? das sah mir nämlich auch ganz verdächtig nach mx aus.....

mir fällt auch noch ein das an der Steilküste beim gnitz noch ganz ganz schöne wege sind.... sollte man mal lang gefahren sein....


----------



## 2wheelfun (22. Juni 2015)

ich hab gerade Golm-Wolgastsee-Ahlbeck od andersrum ...naja, beschrieben, wäre übertrieben


----------



## Spanieruse (22. Juni 2015)

freestylezz schrieb:


> falls du folgenden Teil noch nicht kennst ..Ziwitz Richtg Zempin ...bei der Einfahrt Campingplatz Zempin (Haupteinfahrt) (Kreisverkehr/Schnittstelle/Campingplatz/Usedom-Radweg ..da links den Berg am Kreis hoch schieben ..und oben auf dem "Kamm" weiter Richtg Zempin - kann man auch aus der Gegenrichtung fahren ...wenn´s gefällt


ja klar kenn ich... davor muss ich aber immer noch die Teufelsschlucht mitnehmen und den langgezogenen berg richtung zempin.... dann komm ich immer da raus wo du sagtest...


----------



## 2wheelfun (22. Juni 2015)

Teufelsschlucht ist noch Ziwitz oder? ...klingt natürlich schlimmer, als es ist ;-)


----------



## Spanieruse (22. Juni 2015)

jup... höhe letzter Strandaufgang... aber bis dahin gibs nochmal schwung vom glienberg...


----------



## Micher (23. Juni 2015)

http://www.dirtforce.de  Und grad um NB herum gibt es einigermassen schöne Trails. Lindetal, Mühlenholz. Bzw. am Tollensesee Höhe Neuendorf.


----------



## 2wheelfun (23. Juni 2015)

also NB-Potential hab ich bemerkt, als ich mal ne Runde um den Tollensesee gedreht habe.
Dirtforce ist ja, glaub ich, schon ein Zacken schärfer, DH-mäßig ..und man muss evtl. auch Vereinsmitgled sein??


----------



## Micher (23. Juni 2015)

Mein letzter Stand zum Bikepark ist, dass man kein Vereinsmitglied sein muss, um mal ne Runde zu drehen. Tageskarte bei nem anwesenden Vereinsmitglied kaufen und fertig...Die Runde um den See macht man immer mal gerne, aber ein Trail ist des ja eher nicht. An vielen führt sie aber vorbei...Behmshöhe z.B. fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spanieruse (23. Juni 2015)

so da gestern ja Herbstwetter war.... heute mal ne runde Richtung zempin unternommen....


----------



## Spanieruse (23. Juni 2015)

hier noch die gps Daten wo die einfahrt zur zempiner spielwiese is...


----------



## Spanieruse (23. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## 2wheelfun (29. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute!
Sind auf Usedom paar Biker "nachgewachsen" ;-), die auf All-Mountain-/ Enduro ..ähnliche Rides stehen?? ...also keine elendig langen Radwege-Touren. 
Mein persönlicher Fokus: relativ entspannt hoch (die wenigen bergähnlichen Erhebungen) - und dynamischer runter. Im Schnitt zw. 1-3 Std


----------



## RaverRoxx (16. November 2016)

Hier is einer nachgewachsen  ich würd auch gern jetzt noch fahren wollen. Mir soll die kälte nichts ausmachen, solange es nicht regnet. Ich wohne in Zinno und bin an Touren von Zinnowitz startend interessiert (oder falls jemand ein Auto hat wo man noch mein Bike mit rein bekommen)
Ich hab ein Fully und bin noch nicht so super erfahren, aber ich hab keine Angst mal nen Sprung zu machen und bin schon paar Trails in NRW gefahren.
Gibts denn hier Leute die auch zu dieser Jahreszeit raus gehen oder verkriechen sich alle auf der Couch?


----------



## 2wheelfun (16. November 2016)

Hi, also ich fahre ganzjährig, außer bei Schnee, Eis. Ist dann noch eine Frage der Zeiten...


----------



## Hardtailhucker (29. März 2019)

Ist hier jemand im Raum HGW unterwegs?


----------



## 2wheelfun (29. März 2019)

Was kann man da denn fahren? XC?


----------



## Hardtailhucker (1. April 2019)

Gute Frage...
Ich bin seit einigen Wochen in HGW und auf der Suche nach Trails für eine Hausrunde.
Dein Eingangspost beschreibt eigentlich ganz schön, wonach ich suche.
Bisher habe ich noch nicht viel gefunden, was keine Waldautobahn ist. Im NSG Eldena geht ein bisschen was.
Das es hier keine Höhenmeter zu holen gibt ist klar, aber ein paar kleine Hügel wären ja ganz nett.
Ich war vor Kurzem in Zinnowitz, da sieht es ja nach Osten raus ganz gut aus: viele kleine Trails und Wege, immer schön die Hügel hoch und runter!
Aber um HGW herum ist es doch eher dürftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (1. April 2019)

Ja, Greifswald ist ziemlich platt rundrum. Meiner Meinung nach keine dollen Aussichten. Das weiß vlt jemand anders.
Es könnte sein, dass sich in Richtung Stralsund etwas ergibt - aber das ist auch nicht meine Gegend.

Auf Usedom erhebt sich schon etwas mehr, wenn man auch hier die gewissen Punkte suchen oder kennen muss.
Wenn man nach etwas eingegrenzten Spots sucht, kann man in Zinnowitz auf und rund um den Glienberg fahren, zB Straße am Tennisplatz ganz hoch und oben nach links ab in den Busch ..und gucken, was passiert ;-) ..also Gegend erkunden.

Ansonsten zwischen Koserow und Ückeritz - da kann man schon bisschen Strecke fahren, weitestgehend alles in Steilküstennähe.
Und auch sehr schön, zw Golm, Wolgastsee und Ahlbeck. Aber auch hier ist man ohne Streckenkenntnis vorerst aufgeschmissen. Entweder gibts Karten, ich hab keine oder man sucht.
Die beiden letztgenannten Gegenden, also Koserow/Ückeritz und Golm/Ahlbeck, was sehr grob umrissen ist, bieten das eine oder andere Highlight (kleine Sprünge, Anlieger, kurze Sequenzen mit leichtem Flow), aber dazwischen muss immer mal einfach nur so geradelt werden, auf Wegen ohne Anspruch.

Und wenn du´s definitiv härter brauchst, schau bei Dirt Force Neubrandenburg rein.
Ich kenn´s selbst nicht. Rund um Neubrandenburg gibts auch schöne "Berge".


----------

